# Adding some shelving



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I have had a lot of problem with my Yahoo connection so I changed to Google.

My daughter asked to me to install some shelves to her kitchen cabinets. Those cabinets were made using ceramic tiles, which I don´t like but that was their election. I needed to remove the cabinets doors to install the shelves supports.

There is still a lot of work to do in the base cabinets.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Glad to see you back and still busy nice job


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"look like nothing had happened", is a sign of a good reno, Alexis.

Good to see you keeping in practice....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> "look like nothing had happened", is a sign of a good reno, Alexis.
> 
> Good to see you keeping in practice....


Yep. What James said.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Alexis. So your grand daughter isn't taking up all your time.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I have been so busy with a new job which is so far from my resident city. I am working in the construction of several oil pipelines. It is a so isolated place that there is not internet facilies around so I just can see my granddaugther during the week ends. She is only one an a half months old and is growing so fast. My new avatar is her left footprint.


----------

